# Hudson Star Reel Mower



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

Found this mower on twitter one day and thought I would post up the link to the video. The owner actually calls every person who fills out an online inquiry. Thought that was pretty cool! https://streaklinks.com/BAhRUNRNDenp6Vw_OgoCvZWl/https%3A%2F%2Fdrive.google.com%2Ffile%2Fd%2F13zejWtZVvCNwlVix5C7UfkvTvzFiVN3N%2Fview%3Fusp%3Ddrive_web


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Didn't @TulsaFan have one?

I think several members have owned one. Here are some other threads about them:

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=14236

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=18501


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

I looked at the really closely and spoke to the owner.

My concern was they are soooo expensive, and such a super-niche product, even by our standards, that I could never resell it if I didn't like it without taking a huge loss. Not saying I'm right, just my thoughts.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Ware said:


> Didn't @TulsaFan have one?
> 
> I think several members have owned one. Here are some other threads about them:
> 
> ...


I bought one for $150 from a guy on Marketplace who didn't even know what brand it was! :shock: He had bought it at an auction with intentions to resell it.

They're a really nice push mower. The bedknife to reel adjustment is very simple and it has stainless steel parts. However, it's hard to go from a powered greens mower to one of these. I thought that I could use it between some raised garden beds, but it didn't really work as I had hoped.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

TulsaFan said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't @TulsaFan have one?
> ...


@TulsaFan what price do they go for new, he didn't include pricing info, just curious. Thought it was a neat mower.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

jimbeckel said:


> @TulsaFan what price do they go for new, he didn't include pricing info, just curious. Thought it was a neat mower.




(September 2019 pricing)


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

TulsaFan said:


> jimbeckel said:
> 
> 
> > @TulsaFan what price do they go for new, he didn't include pricing info, just curious. Thought it was a neat mower.
> ...


I'll stick with my powered greens mowers, thanks for the info😊


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

jimbeckel said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> > jimbeckel said:
> ...


That's how I felt. I'm sure it's expensive to manufacture, and the fact he doesn't have large volumes for economies of scale adds to the price, but it's a price point that doesn't make sense due to the competition for a homeowner.


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

Its pretty close to a direct copy of some older UK models from 50 years ago


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

Don't you wish that there was a way that you could just try stuff like this and see how it is? Someone needs to start a fancy mower rental company.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> Don't you wish that there was a way that you could just try stuff like this and see how it is? Someone needs to start a fancy mower rental company.


My biggest fear when selling a reel mower is that they are going to run the reel straight into the concrete curb. I could never see it being viable. Maybe I have trust issues?


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

TulsaFan said:


> Bermuda_Newbie said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you wish that there was a way that you could just try stuff like this and see how it is? Someone needs to start a fancy mower rental company.
> ...


I know it wouldn't work because we are all spread out geographically but I've often wondered if a tru-cut would work better on my lawn with a hill than a cal trimmer. The only way to find out is to spend more money than I have. I'd love to try a Hudson star. Super jealous someone found it for cheap.


----------



## jnarlock_19 (Feb 17, 2021)

I actually just ordered my Hudson Star and it is shipping today (May 9th). I was intrigued at how light they were and the quality of construction. Given they are spendy, everything I have heard, they are just as good if not better cut than some greens mowers. I got the PGA setup, with the lifter blocks to go up to 1.5 inches. Pretty excited to see how it works.


----------



## lawncarenutDFW (8 mo ago)

Please share your experience. I m considering one for my backyard. Can it cut Bermuda without washboarding.


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

lawncarenutDFW said:


> Please share your experience. I m considering one for my backyard. Can it cut Bermuda without washboarding.


Good point


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

lawncarenutDFW said:


> Please share your experience. I m considering one for my backyard. Can it cut Bermuda without washboarding.


It won't washboard because it has a dual sprocket. Essentially compounding gears multiply the gear ratio. Long story short, a very fast rotating reel plus 11 blades equals a good frequency of cut to match the low height of cut.


----------



## Okie18 (Aug 25, 2021)

Is there anywhere to find these used? I didn't see anything on marketplace or eBay.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Okie18 said:


> Is there anywhere to find these used? I didn't see anything on marketplace or eBay.


They are pretty rare overall. Not a lot of courses use them. Trying to find one used is like fishing for sharks in Colorado but @TulsaFan got lucky.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

MasterMech said:


> Okie18 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there anywhere to find these used? I didn't see anything on marketplace or eBay.
> ...


Sharks are everywhere. Haven't you ever seen Sharknado?????


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > Okie18 said:
> ...


Thankfully - No. :lol:


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > Okie18 said:
> ...


You would be surprised! They found a 9'6" gator in one of the area lakes outside of Tulsa last week. It must of been someones pet who became too large.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

TulsaFan said:


> You would be surprised! They found a 9'6" gator in one of the area lakes outside of Tulsa last week. It must of been someones pet who became too large.


No leash laws in Tulsa?! :lol:


----------

